# A Guide To Traditional Chinese Instruments: A Video Essay



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi everyone! In this video, I wanted to take a deeper look into the traditional Chinese instruments heard in many pieces and film scores. I hope you learn and discover something from this presentation! 

►► Download the slides for free! Click here → https://cutt.ly/ByVFUHU


----------



## JohnG (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi Chris -- good idea. Have you explored Strezov Sampling's new Jade library? It's not all Chinese but quite a bit of it is, and a fair amount was recorded in Beijing.

Kind regards,

John


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 18, 2020)

Hi John, absolutely. The piece I posted in 'Members' Compositions' the other day used quite a bit of JEO, and it also inspired this video!


----------



## JohnG (Jun 18, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hi John, absolutely. The piece I posted in 'Members' Compositions' the other day used quite a bit of JEO, and it also inspired this video!



Of course -- I had forgotten that. It's an amazing library.

[note: I have received free products from Strezov Sampling]


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 18, 2020)

JohnG said:


> Of course -- I had forgotten that. It's an amazing library.
> 
> [note: I have received free products from Strezov Sampling]


Agreed. One of its kind!


----------



## BradHoyt (Jun 18, 2020)

Thanks Chris! I recently got Jade and am planning on writing and recording a piece using JEO for Chinese orchestra and oboe this summer for my daughter (She's an oboist at Colorado State University). It will be fun!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 18, 2020)

BradHoyt said:


> Thanks Chris! I recently got Jade and am planning on writing and recording a piece using JEO for Chinese orchestra and oboe this summer for my daughter (She's an oboist at Colorado State University). It will be fun!


My pleasure! Have fun with that!! :D


----------



## sostenuto (Jun 18, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hi everyone! In this video, I wanted to take a deeper look into the traditional Chinese instruments heard in many pieces and film scores. I hope you learn and discover something from this presentation!
> 
> ►► Download the slides for free! Click here → https://cutt.ly/ByVFUHU




Nicely done Chris Siu ! Your video took a different tack than expected, yet quite informative.
Many China business trips (decades ago) and all so enjoyable ! Initial site for Chinese instruments has been ChineeKong and now have many to enjoy. Most prized is their Bian Zhong .... so unusual !

Now there are several good providers, yet good support from 'Anthony' brings me back over and over!





__





Kong Audio Software


Kong Audio specializes in recreating Chinese instruments in the VSTi format for the modern composers.



www.chineekong.com





Thanks and best regards


----------



## amadeus1 (Jun 18, 2020)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hi everyone! In this video, I wanted to take a deeper look into the traditional Chinese instruments heard in many pieces and film scores. I hope you learn and discover something from this presentation!
> 
> ►► Download the slides for free! Click here → https://cutt.ly/ByVFUHU



Excellent work. Did you film the players or did the videos already exist?


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 18, 2020)

sostenuto said:


> Nicely done Chris Siu ! Your video took a different tack than expected, yet quite informative.
> Many China business trips (decades ago) and all so enjoyable ! Initial site for Chinese instruments has been ChineeKong and now have many to enjoy. Most prized is their Bian Zhong .... so unusual !
> 
> Now there are several good providers, yet good support from 'Anthony' brings me back over and over!
> ...


Many thanks!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Jun 18, 2020)

amadeus1 said:


> Excellent work. Did you film the players or did the videos already exist?


Thank you Bill! I didn't, they were pre-recorded by the Hong Kong Chinese Orchestra. I simply downloaded the clips and placed them within my video.


----------

